# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 10/2011



## PCGH_Marco (2. September 2011)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 10/2011 startet am Freitagabend.      Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 7. September 2011 am  Kiosk.     Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3  Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware     10/2011  in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage (bereits     freigeschaltet)  eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games     Hardware  versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
• Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 10/2011 haben euch gefallen? 
• Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 10/2011 haben euch gefallen?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2011)

Auf Seite 77 steht unter dem dritten Bild von oben: "Das Aquaero arbeitet mit vielen Sensoren. Hier zu sehen ein Durchflusssensor neben einem Foliensensor, der frei im Gehäuse positioniert werden kann."
Auf dem Bild sehe ich links einen Temperatursensor mit 1/4" Aussen- und Innengewinde und rechts einen Foliensensor. Für mich ist das ein Durchflusssensor. Haben der/die Autor(en) das was verwechselt?


----------



## KeKs (4. September 2011)

"So Hallo erstmal" also was ich sagen wollt, bitte bringt mehr Themen über GPUs anstatt CPUs den wie man merkt setzten die Entwickler mehr auf GPU das steckt zwar noch in den Kinderschuhen aber ich denke GPUs wären für viele Leser interersannter.


----------



## Henninges (4. September 2011)

moin...

im unplugged video mit andreas link, ist kurz der parkplatz der redaktion zu sehen, seit ihr da irgendwie mit "dem grossen gelben riesen" in einem gebäude untergebracht ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-man (4. September 2011)

Ich finde das echt traurig das Ihr die Vollversionen der PCG auftragen müsst. Diejenigen die beide Zeitschriften im Abo bekommen werden sich ärgern.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. September 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> im unplugged video mit andreas link, ist kurz der parkplatz der redaktion zu sehen, seit ihr da irgendwie mit "dem grossen gelben riesen" in einem gebäude untergebracht ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir haben mehrere Stockwerke in dem Gebäude, wo die Redaktionen samt Testlaboren und Verwaltung etc. untergebracht sind. Im EG ist ein Deutsche Post Customer-Service ...


----------



## Henninges (4. September 2011)

ahso...danke !


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. September 2011)

L-man schrieb:


> Ich finde das echt traurig das Ihr die Vollversionen der PCG auftragen müsst. Diejenigen die beide Zeitschriften im Abo bekommen werden sich ärgern.


 
Wow, "auftragen", das klingt schlimm. Wir kommen auf diesem Wege halt günstiger an wirklich bekannte Spiele. Ansonsten würde es nur halt kleinere Spiele geben.


----------



## Darklogic (5. September 2011)

bitte bitte bitte
auch einen ideal stromverbrauch im oc modus machen (viele übertakten zocken dann aber trotzdem nur 10% von der zeit wo sie am rechner sitzen)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. September 2011)

Kannst du das bitte erklären? Ich verstehe nicht genau, was du möchtest.


----------



## der Türke (5. September 2011)

Darklogic schrieb:


> bitte bitte bitte
> auch einen ideal stromverbrauch im oc modus machen (viele übertakten zocken dann aber trotzdem nur 10% von der zeit wo sie am rechner sitzen)


 
versteht das einer?

Ich finde die Ohne DVD hefte besser.

Da viele spiele mehrmals "aufgetragen" werden. Kann man das irgendwie ändern?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. September 2011)

Ja, wenn wir circa 11,79 EUR pro Heft mit DVD bei gleichbleibenden Verkaufszahlen verlangen würden. Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch die Magazin-Version kaufen, da gibt's keine aufgetragenen Vollversionen der großen Schwester.


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. September 2011)

Da fand ich das overclocking specialausgabe magazin eigentlich besser,das war zielgerichteter und hatte mehr inhalt ,hab mir die capsmods mal gleich von euch übenommen  war ja auch relatif einfach im gegensatz zum wandler dazusetzen ,irgendwie trau ich mich net bei den vrms 2 phasen dazu zu hauen.
Unsinn wie ,du übertaktest über multi ,da ist die wandlerkühlung egal(machs vor ich bin mal kurz bei der tankstelle solang)
Eine cpu mit 4,5ghz ist zwingend schneller als eine mit 4.....(nonsense das zeigen vor allem core i serien gut die zuweit getaktet sind und weniger score spucken)
Fsb oc bringt nichts gegen multi und multi ist SOO viel einfacher (wer das ausge...... hat weiss ich nicht aber grösserer unfug existiert wohl nicht,gerade bei amd ab multi19.0 kannste energysafe weghaun,funktioniert ab der zahl nicht mehr,beim takten via fsb gibts keine bugs...)
Eine cpu mit freiem multi(ausnahme sandy bridge) ist leichter ,weiter,besser taktbar wenn sie vom selben band kommt...(auch hier kann ich nur sagen blödsinn ,nur das geld ist weg danach)

Den meisten lesern wär die lektüre aber mal bitter nötig das kann man vom sachverstand im forum ablesen ,schon bedauernswert was geredet und geschrottet wird wenn der tag lang ist...


----------



## IVM93 (5. September 2011)

Bei mir klappt die DVD leider nicht.
 Aber sonst vom Durchblättern wieder eine interressante Ausgabe!


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Auf Seite 77 steht unter dem dritten Bild von oben: "Das Aquaero arbeitet mit vielen Sensoren. Hier zu sehen ein Durchflusssensor neben einem Foliensensor, der frei im Gehäuse positioniert werden kann."
> Auf dem Bild sehe ich links einen Temperatursensor mit 1/4" Aussen- und Innengewinde und rechts einen Foliensensor. Für mich ist das ein Durchflusssensor. Haben der/die Autor(en) das was verwechselt?


 
Verwechselt habe ich an der Stelle nichts, aber vielleicht nicht ganz passend formuliert. Gemeint waren generell natürlich Temperatursensoren. Der eine (Foliensensor) als frei positionierbarer, der andere als Durchflusssensor im Wasserkreislauf. Im Grunde handelt es sich ja um den selben Sensor, nur in anderer Gestalt. Mir ging es um die Position und nicht um die Funktion (Temperatur / Durchfluss). Jetzt wo du es ansprichst merke ich aber auch, dass man das durchaus anders interpretieren kann. Dass man mit dem linken Sensor keinen Durchfluss messen kann, sondern ebenfalls nur die Temperatur, hätte ich anders umschreiben müssen. Bildunterschriften in Kurzform sind tückisch.


----------



## bulldozer (6. September 2011)

Um die reine Pro-Takt Leistung zu ermitteln nehme ich an, dass alle CPU's auf 1 core und die selbe MHz begrenzt werden?

Wenn ja dann wäre es sehr interessant. Warte schon ewigkeiten auf so einen Vergleich; ein rein architektureller Performancevergleich ohne Core- oder Taktvorteil.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. September 2011)

So steht's im Artikel, ja.


----------



## bulldozer (6. September 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> So steht's im Artikel, ja.



Sehr geil 

Wäre vll. auch interessant wenn Bulldozer endlich draussen ist ein paar Vergleichswerte mit den neuen CPUs zu machen, da es ja momentan tatsächlich so aussieht als wäre BD bei der Pro-Takt-Leistung schlechter als die Phenoms was AMD aber bestreitet (na gut, die aktuell geleakten Benches könnten natürlich auch gefaket sein, denke aber schon, dass da was dran ist).


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. September 2011)

IPC ist mMn ein überholtes Konzept. IPS (Instructions per second) oder IPJ (Instructions per Joule) wären sinnvoller.

_edit 14.09.2011: Eines habe ich dabei allerdings übersehen. Je höher die IPC ausfällt, desto geringer die Rolle der bösen Leckströme._


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. September 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Um die reine Pro-Takt Leistung zu ermitteln nehme ich an, dass alle CPU's auf 1 core und die selbe MHz begrenzt werden? Eenn ja dann wäre es sehr interessant. Warte schon ewigkeiten auf so einen Vergleich; ein rein architektureller Performancevergleich ohne Core- oder Taktvorteil.


Ich habe das noch mal explizit erwähnt, danke für den Hinweis. Alle CPUs nutzen einen Kern (kein SMT!) und 2,0 GHz. FSB oder Referenztakt bleiben - sofern möglich, also fast immer - unangetastet. Alle CPUs haben ergo die gleichen Voraussetzungen, wenngleich natürlich Designs wie etwa Netburst für so einen Vergleich ihres (einzigen) Vorteils beraubt werden (dem hohen Takt). Es ist äußerst interessant zu sehen, wie sich Caches, höhere FSBs und generelle Architekturänderungen auswirken, etwa von K7 über K8 bis hin zu K10 und Llano.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (6. September 2011)

hat sich erledigt...
lesen bildet ja bekanntlich^^

ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber wenn:

eine 1ghz @ 50watt cpu so schnell ist, wie eine 3ghz cpu @ 40watt, dann würde bei eurem vergleich der "pro-mhz-leistung" die 1ghz cpu gewinnen, obwohl die zweite die effizientere ist.

oder wurde darauf schon eingegangen?

dank.
mfg


----------



## MG42 (6. September 2011)

Gut dass ihr mich erinnert habt  die Zeitschrift zu holen, bin ja seit laaangem Abonnent mehr.

Naja, habt ihr zum Vergleich auch L3 (L2) deaktiviert? Wenn alle CPUs mit gleichen Bandagen kämpfen müssen, ergibt sich evtl. ein klareres Bild. Bei deaktiviertem L3 hat beispielsweise ein Phenom II noch 512KiB L2 also das doppelte eines i7(den L1 mal ausgelassen), wird sich je nach Anwendung anders auswirken. Andererseits kann man ja nicht den L2 eines Phenoms II auf 256KiB reduzieren . Ein Test mit, ein anderer ohne, ach egal, ich hör auf zu spekuliern und hol mir gleich die Zeitschrift, in der Bildergalerie kann man diesen Artikel ja leider nicht lesen.

@fönfriseur : Man kann sicher solche Unterschiede von vorneherein ausschließen, weil hier ja "nur" x86 CPUs getestet werden, wo der Unterschied nicht so "krass" ausfallen sollte. Außerdem ist ja die Frage welche CPU arbeitet bei (allgemein vorher für alle festgelegtem) gleichem Takt schneller und nicht nach deren Heizwirkungsgrad. Gamäß deinem fiktiven Beispiel ein bildlicher Vergleich: Ein Propeller mit größerem Durchmesser etwa 8Metern (bei dem logischerweise mehr Masse (bsp. Aluminiumbauweise in Bewegung gesetzt werden muss zudem) erzeugt bei niedriger Drehzahl erzielt mehr Luftbewegung als der schnelldrehende kleine 8cm Quirl... Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage wie bekomme ich dem 8m Fan in mein kleines HTPC-Case .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. September 2011)

MG42 schrieb:


> Gut dass ihr mich erinnert habt  die Zeitschrift zu holen, bin ja seit laaangem Abonnent mehr.
> 
> Naja, habt ihr zum Vergleich auch L3 (L2) deaktiviert? Wenn alle CPUs mit gleichen Bandagen kämpfen müssen, ergibt sich evtl. ein klareres Bild. Bei deaktiviertem L3 hat beispielsweise ein Phenom II noch 512KiB L2 also das doppelte eines i7(den L1 mal ausgelassen), wird sich je nach Anwendung anders auswirken. Andererseits kann man ja nicht den L2 eines Phenoms II auf 256KiB reduzieren . Ein Test mit, ein anderer ohne, ach egal, ich hör auf zu spekuliern und hol mir gleich die Zeitschrift, in der Bildergalerie kann man diesen Artikel ja leider nicht lesen.


Die Caches sind unberührt, so lassen sich zB schön Propus, Deneb und Husky vergleichen.


----------



## PCTom (6. September 2011)

ähm ok den Phenom II 890 BE von der Ansage im Video  sollte wohl ein 980er werden 
aber ansonsten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall die Print


----------



## Vhailor (6. September 2011)

Klingt sehr interessant. Ist gekauft, bzw bestellt - oder finde ich vll auch ne deutsche/englische Printausgabe in Portugal ?? Lissabon vll? (Die Frage ist ernst gemeint!)

Kann ich die DVD auch nur mit dem Video bekommen  ?! (DAS widerum war eine rhetorische Frage)

Freu mich auf jeden Fall drauf!

PS: Wisst ihr vll, wann der Shop wieder funktioniert?


----------



## BRAINDEAD (7. September 2011)

Ich will ein PDF-Abo  Hier in Australien gibt es kein ordentliches Computerheft eures Kalibers!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. September 2011)

Wie wär's damit:
[:] PC Games Hardware als eMag und eMagazine laden und lesen - pubbles


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. September 2011)

PCTom schrieb:


> ähm ok den Phenom II 890 BE von der Ansage im Video  sollte wohl ein 980er werden


 Klar, das ist falsch. Der Phenom II X4 980 BE war gemeint.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. September 2011)

Mh, minimale Verständnisfrage bezüglich des Threads zur Ausgabe auf der heutigen Main: Wenn man schon einen Werbeartikel für die aktuelle Print am Erscheinungstag dieser (!) online stellt, wo ist es denn dann noch eine "Vorschau" darauf? Da das Heft bereis erhältlich ist, ist es nurmehr ein Überblick über die Ausgabe. 




So, genug gemeckert, nachher mal zum Kiosk latschen ...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. September 2011)

Es ist solange eine Vorschau (ihr könnt _vor_her rein_schauen_), bis ihr es in den Händen haltet. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MG42 (7. September 2011)

d





PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wie wär's damit:
> [:] PC Games Hardware als eMag und eMagazine laden und lesen - pubbles


 
Warum bietet ihr keine DVD-Ausgabe mit Image Datei an ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. September 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, minimale Verständnisfrage bezüglich des Threads zur Ausgabe auf der heutigen Main: Wenn man schon einen Werbeartikel für die aktuelle Print am Erscheinungstag dieser (!) online stellt, wo ist es denn dann noch eine "Vorschau" darauf? Da das Heft bereis erhältlich ist, ist es nurmehr ein Überblick über die Ausgabe.


Eine Vorschau zeigt schlicht nicht alles, den "alles" gibt's nur im Heft.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. September 2011)

MG42 schrieb:


> d
> Warum bietet ihr keine DVD-Ausgabe mit Image Datei an ?


Das kann dir vielleicht der Chef erklären.


----------



## HanZ4000 (7. September 2011)

Son Mist.
Hab mir Company of Heroes erst für nen 10er gekauft und jetzt kommt es in die PCGH.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. September 2011)

Gib eins `nem Kumpel, dann könnt ihr gegeneinander zocken!


----------



## Mirart (7. September 2011)

Ich finde es unglaublich, dass ihr immer noch jedes kleine S*****genre für den Klangtest nehmt, nur nicht Klassik und das bei aktiven Nahfeldmonitoren (!!!). Mit orchestraler Musik kann man Präzision, Raumklang und Natürlichkeit mit am besten (mMn am besten) Bewerten, die ist nämlich enorm schwer darzustellen, vor allem ein Piano ist auch nur sehr schwer wirklich natürlich darzustellen.
Ich habe mal vor etwa 4 Monaten konstruktive Kritik zu diesem neuen Testverfahren geschrieben, die ich sehr ausführlich begründet habe, auf Nachfrage habe ich sogar explizit Stücke vorgeschlagen, darauf hin wurde mir gesagt, dass Klassik mit eingebracht wird, aber das ist noch nicht passiert ... 
Zum Artikel und zum Heft allgemein später noch was.


----------



## Henninges (7. September 2011)

öhm,... ich dachte immer pcgh sei eine allgemeine pc hardware publikation mit schwerpunkt unter anderem auf zocker hardware und kein "high end hifi magazin"  ?

berichtigt mich, wenn ich was nicht mitbekommen habe...

 @ Mirart...


----------



## Mirart (7. September 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> öhm,... ich dachte immer pcgh sei eine allgemeine pc hardware publikation mit schwerpunkt unter anderem auf zocker hardware und kein "high end hifi magazin"  ?
> 
> berichtigt mich, wenn ich was nicht mitbekommen habe...
> 
> @ Mirart...


 
Dann würde man größtenteils Klassik und Jazz, teilweise noch 96/24 oder 192/24 Aufnahmen benutzen. Was ich möchte ist ein klassisches oder eben orchestrales (gerne auch orchestrale OSTs wie Gothic 3) Stück, weil damit die Boxen eben sehr gut zu bewerten sind und weil dieses Genre sich in keinster Weise geringer als andere sind. 53% der Deutschen hört regelmäßig in Form von Konzertbesuchen, CDs oder Radio (Umfrage von 2005) Klassik. Und die PCGH-Leser darunter haben mMn einen Test verdient, wo zumindest ein einziges Stück klassisch ist, oder eben einfach Klassik als Genre unter den anderen 7 vertreten ist. Meiner Meinung nach zumindest.


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2011)

53%... und das filterst du bitte noch nach der Altersgruppe die die PCGH liest .

So einfach ist es übrigens nicht ein einmal bestehendes Testverfahren über den Haufen zu werfen. Vergessen wurde es nicht, also schraub mal ne Stufe zurück .
Beim nächsten größeren Update der Testmethoden kommt es, aber nicht irgendwann zwischen Tür und Angel. Allerdings würde ich vorher noch eine Umfrage starten (s.o....).


----------



## Mirart (7. September 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 53%... und das filterst du bitte noch nach der Altersgruppe die die PCGH liest .
> 
> So einfach ist es übrigens nicht ein einmal bestehendes Testverfahren über den Haufen zu werfen. Vergessen wurde es nicht, also schraub mal ne Stufe zurück .
> Beim nächsten größeren Update der Testmethoden kommt es, aber nicht irgendwann zwischen Tür und Angel. Allerdings würde ich vorher noch eine Umfrage starten (s.o....).


 
Woher soll ich wissen, wer die PCGH ließt, ich schätze, die Altersgruppe von 20-40. das wären bei der Studie um die 22%, du hast Recht, allerdings ist das immer noch fast ein Viertel. Bedenke allerdings bitte auch, dass bei einer Spielezeitschrift verhältnismäßig extrem viele Spielemusik hören. Außerdem (ich wiederhole es nochmal) kann man beim Hören von orchestraler Musik, Klaviermusik (eingeschränkt) und Kammermusik auch sehr viel über die Güte der Lautsprecher herausfinden, Genreübergreifend. Und immerhin testet ihr mit dem HS80M und dem NuPro (der Test hat mich sehr interessiert, da ich vor der Kaufentscheidung A-20 - HS80M - Adam A5X stehe) sehr hochwertige Lautsprecher, die sich 90% der Leserschaft wahrscheinlich eh nicht kaufen werden. Wie begründet ihr denn das? 

Ich will ja gar nicht drauf einhacken, aber seit du zugestimmt hast, ein klassisches Stück aufzunehmen sind nunmal 9 Monate vergangen...
Ich biete da (als Musikstudent) auch gerne meine Hilfe an.


----------



## Vhailor (7. September 2011)

Vhailor schrieb:


> PS: Wisst ihr vll, wann der Shop wieder funktioniert?


 
Ok, der Fehler geht auf meine Kappe . Hab nun beides (mit Grafikkartenkompendium) bestellt. Auch wenn ichs erst nach meiner Reise im November lesen kann.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. September 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe das noch mal explizit erwähnt, danke für den Hinweis. Alle CPUs nutzen einen Kern (kein SMT!) und 2,0 GHz. FSB oder Referenztakt bleiben - sofern möglich, also fast immer - unangetastet. Alle CPUs haben ergo die gleichen Voraussetzungen, wenngleich natürlich Designs wie etwa Netburst für so einen Vergleich ihres (einzigen) Vorteils beraubt werden (dem hohen Takt). Es ist äußerst interessant zu sehen, wie sich Caches, höhere FSBs und generelle Architekturänderungen auswirken, etwa von K7 über K8 bis hin zu K10 und Llano.


 
Der test war sehr interessant, doch kam es bei den Diagrammen fast so rüber, als würde etwas limitieren: ein paar sind abgeschlagen und der Rest drängt irgendwie sich dicht an dicht

beim Testparcours natürlich unmöglich, aber dennoch sehr interessant wäre ein solcher Vergleich über mehrere Architekturen hinweg; also nicht nur x86, sondern auch etwa ARM oder POWER (ist itanium überhaupt noch x86 oder auch eine andere Architektur, IA-64?). Aber außer Dhrystone, Whetstone und einigen Serverrelevanten specs gibt es da wohl auch nicht viele, die auf allen Architekturen lauffähig wären


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. September 2011)

Die dichte Drängung liegt aber eher daran, dass moderne Architekturen schon ziemlich gut darin sind, bei normalen Aufgaben einen hohen Durchsatz pro Takt zu erreichen. Der P4 zum Beispiel ist sehr stark auf hohe Frequenzen angewiesen, der Atom ist durch Verzicht auf Out-of-Order prinzipiell benachteiligt in Sachen IPC - das muss er auch nicht gut können, er ist ja zum Stromsparen da.


----------



## cuthbert (8. September 2011)

Hab mir die Zeitschrift zwar noch nicht gekauft, aber der Pro-MHz Test interessiert mich schon sehr, werde also demnächst mal den Kiosk aufsuchen . Schade, dass nicht auch noch ein PIII mit drin ist, aber dafür hätte man mit dem Takt noch niedriger gehen müssen.

Was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe, wie kommt ihr darauf, dass die meisten eine Grafikkarte zwischen 200-300€ suchen? Laut eurer Umfrage geben doch die meisten 150-250€ aus. Ist zwar jetzt nicht die Welt der Unterschied (-50€), aber gerade 150-200€ ist der beliebteste Preisbereich laut der Umfrage und den lasst ihr komplett aus.


----------



## rajik (8. September 2011)

ich hab gelesen, dass ihr in der nächsten Ausgabe das Thema Lüftersteuerung ansprechen wollt. Könnt Ihr dabei mal direkt auf Gigabyteboards eingehen? Ich habe ein GA P55-USB 3 und die Lüftersteuerung treibt mich zur Weißglut! Ich habe jetzt auch schon Easytune 6 in Benutzung, aber es verwirft mir immer wieder die Lüfterkurve, die ich vorgebe. Und so bleibt es beim lauten Kurbeln, statt dem leisen Surren 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt darauf mal eingehen, ich hab dazu bisher auch nix besseres gefunden.


----------



## OeffOeff (8. September 2011)

Heft hat mir im ganzen ganz gut gefallen. Gute Vollversion. 

Aber: S. 84 die Überschrift "Günstiges Top-RAM". Ich denke das müsste Günstiger Top-RAM heißen, es heißt ja nicht das Speicher, oder?


----------



## Pixy (9. September 2011)

Hallo,

seit gestern habe ich einen neuen Monitore (Dell U2412M).
Leider empfinde ich das Bild als zu kühl an.

Da ich die perfekte Einstellung noch nicht fand, wäre es schön, wenn ihr nebenbei bei einem Test (erst recht bei testsiegern), die bestmögliche Einstellung (gerade für Gamer) mit Notieren könntet.

So testet man irgendwie stundenlang herum und ist nicht so recht zufrieden. 
Die Farben usw. sind soweit brilliant nur, dass das Bild allgemein etwas kühl wirkt.

Da Ihr die Monitore ja testet, denke ich mal, Ihr testet auch sowas mit.
Kann mir nicht vorstellem, das Ihr einfach nur den Monitore auspackt, anschliesst und fertig.

Gruß Pixy


----------



## violinista7000 (9. September 2011)

Ich bin zum Teil vom Pro Mhz Test enttäuscht, es hat spaß es zu lesen, aber der Prescott ist weggeflogen, die Vorschläge vom *Quick Poll* würden nicht einmal erwähnt, und es gab am Ende auch nicht ein übersichtlicher allgemeiner Leistungsindex (trotz theoretischen Wert, hätte ich es gern gehabt). Werdet ihr es nachreichen, wenn der BD da ist? Ihr habt geschrieben, ihr hätte der BD gerne im Test gehabt. 

Jeder weisst, dass die Netburst Architektur ein Flopp ist, aber es gab trotzdem "Verbesserungen" innerhalb der Architektur, und mit nur einen Vertreter kann man das nicht sehen. Wobei die Core Architektur Überfluss an Vertretern hat. Ein oder zwei Core Prozessoren weniger + ein oder zwei extra Netburst Prozessoren hätten den Test nicht geschadet. (mMn)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Da ich die perfekte Einstellung noch nicht fand, wäre es schön, wenn ihr nebenbei bei einem Test (erst recht bei testsiegern), die bestmögliche Einstellung (gerade für Gamer) mit Notieren könntet.
> 
> So testet man irgendwie stundenlang herum und ist nicht so recht zufrieden.
> Die Farben usw. sind soweit brilliant nur, dass das Bild allgemein etwas kühl wirkt.


 
So etwas kann man leider nicht allgemein angeben, Farbstiche unterliegen der Serienstreuung, wie ich selbst mit meinem HP ZR24w erleben musste, dessen drei Exemplare sich deutlich unterschieden.
Eine grobe Vorgabe kannst du normalerweise bei Prad bekommen, weil die immer auch Test mit Hardwarekalibration machen und auf Anfrage auch die ermittelten Farbprofile rausgeben. (beim 2412M sollte auch nichts gegen deren Einsatz sprechen. Stufenlose Farbwiedergabe ermöglicht das 6 Bit Panel ja so oder so nicht )




violinista7000 schrieb:


> Jeder weisst, dass die Netburst Architektur ein Flopp ist, aber es gab trotzdem "Verbesserungen" innerhalb der Architektur, und mit nur einen Vertreter kann man das nicht sehen. Wobei die Core Architektur Überfluss an Vertretern hat. Ein oder zwei Core Prozessoren weniger + ein oder zwei extra Netburst Prozessoren hätten den Test nicht geschadet. (mMn)


 
Was ich da auch kritisieren möchte (sonst halte ich mich diesen Monat mal zurück), ist das imho reißerische und ungerechtfertigte  "überhaupt auf den Markt kommen müssen"-Fazit.
Das Netburst in Sachen IPC schlecht abschneidet, war schon vor einem Jahrzehnt bekannt und ist bekanntermaßen eine Seite einer Medaille, deren andere für die Leistung am Markt genauso wichtig ist. Zudem muss er hier als einzige CPU, neben dem Atom, die Tests mit einem deaktivierten Kern-Feature bestreiten (und, wenn ich die vier Sterne richtig interpretiere, auch als einziger mit stark abgewerterter Cache und Speicherleistung).
Das er im Verbrauchstest "katastrophal" schlecht abschneidet, lässt sich auch nicht 1:1 auf den Markt übertragen, sondern muss im Kontext betrachtet werde. Es handelt sich um eine Architektur von 2000, eine Fertigung von 2002 und einen Kern von 2003. Der nächste Gegenspieler im Test -Athlon XP- tritt im Leistungstest gar nicht erst an (bzw. kann das afaik nicht einmal).
Dass der P4EE gegen eine Architektur von 2008 in einer Fertigung von 2007 und ein Modell von 2009 (Atom), trotz fehlender 64 Bit Unterstützung (damals kein marktrelevanter Nachteil - heute schon) immerhin "nur" halb so schlecht abschneidet, hat mich sogar positiv überrascht.
Selbst wenn man den ebenfalls miesen Atom D nicht zum Vergleich nimmt, sondern den Athlon 64, bleibt immer noch ein Altersunterschied von drei Jahren zwischen der Einführung der jeweiligen Kerne und ein Altersunterschied von vier Jahren zwischen den Fertigungsverfahren. Zum Vergleich: Vier Jahre liegen auch zwischen der Fertigung des Athlon 64 X2 und der des i7 990. Aber wärend der Gallatin "nur" 58% hinter dem Windsor liegt, fällt dieser um über 80% hinter den Gulftown zurück.



Kleine Anmerkung noch zur Produktbeschreibung des Aquaero: Es wird der Eindruck erweckt, man sollte eine Eheim1046 basierte Pumpe zwecks Regelung an einen der Ausgänge anschließen. Diese lassen sich aber überhaupt nicht über die Spannung regeln.


----------



## Daniel_M (9. September 2011)

rajik schrieb:


> ich hab gelesen, dass ihr in der nächsten Ausgabe das Thema Lüftersteuerung ansprechen wollt. Könnt Ihr dabei mal direkt auf Gigabyteboards eingehen? Ich habe ein GA P55-USB 3 und die Lüftersteuerung treibt mich zur Weißglut! Ich habe jetzt auch schon Easytune 6 in Benutzung, aber es verwirft mir immer wieder die Lüfterkurve, die ich vorgebe. Und so bleibt es beim lauten Kurbeln, statt dem leisen Surren
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt darauf mal eingehen, ich hab dazu bisher auch nix besseres gefunden.


 

Danke für den Hinweis. Gigabytes Lüftersteuerungen und das zugehörige Tool Easy Tune 6 sind auf jeden Fall ein Thema - mal sehen, ob wir dein Problem nachstellen können.


----------



## rajik (9. September 2011)

mal so zur info: ich konnte das problem mittels easytune 5 pro lösen. jetzt geht auf einmal alles?! es werden zwar keine werte ausgelesen und ich kann nicht übertakten und so, aber der lüfter lässt sich zuverlässig regeln und dreht jetzt zwischen 600 und 900 upm.


----------



## Pixy (9. September 2011)

> Stufenlose Farbwiedergabe ermöglicht das 6 Bit Panel ja so oder so nicht )



Ja, leider. Das nervt mich ehrlich gesagt ein bißchen. Ich hätte gerne allgemein noch etwas mehr Farbe, das mit der wärme habe ich inzwischen hinbekommen und es schaut auch sehr sehr gut aus.

Das einzige was mir auffällt, das Rot grundsätzlich zu schwach erscheint, alle anderen Farben sind super.

Naja, mal schauen ob ich mich daran gewöhnen kann. Muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich vorher sehr knallige Farben hatte und dies auch mochte.
Jetzt sind die Farben natürlicher und nicht mehr so knallig. 

Was mich allerdings am meisten stört ist, dass in spielen wo es dunkel bzw. schattig ist, man weniger erkennt als auf meinem alten Monitore.
Gerade bei Assassin's Creed Brotherhood fällt dies ziemlich doll auf.


----------



## Taitan (10. September 2011)

Als Mutter zweier Söhne, die in den OC Spezies ihre Helden sehen und stundenlang selbst am PC schrauben um das letzte Mhz noch aus ihren Chips rauszuprssen, war ich entsetzt als ich ein Foto mit Zigarettenrauchern dort in dem Artikel gesehen habe. Ich habe immer versucht meine Söhne vom Rauchen (aus gutem Grunde!) abzuhalten, aber gerade dieses Bild hättet ihr echt nicht in den Artikel setzen müssen. 

Die PCGH wird von jedem Familienmitglied gelesen (ausser den Großeltern)...


----------



## SoldierShredder (10. September 2011)

Taitan schrieb:


> Als Mutter zweier Söhne, die in den OC Spezies ihre Helden sehen und stundenlang selbst am PC schrauben um das letzte Mhz noch aus ihren Chips rauszuprssen, war ich entsetzt als ich ein Foto mit Zigarettenrauchern dort in dem Artikel gesehen habe. Ich habe immer versucht meine Söhne vom Rauchen (aus gutem Grunde!) abzuhalten, aber gerade dieses Bild hättet ihr echt nicht in den Artikel setzen müssen.
> 
> Die PCGH wird von jedem Familienmitglied gelesen (ausser den Großeltern)...



Wegen einem BILD in einem Magazin werdens jetzt zu Rauchern oder was? 

Also das ist doch etwas arg übertrieben, oder? Der Einfluss im Real-Life (Schule, Freizeit mit Freunden) und diverser anderer Medien wie Fernsehen, Internet ist da exorbitant größer. Übertreiben kanns man auch....nichts für ungut.


----------



## Taitan (10. September 2011)

Nein, natürlich werden sie nicht von einem Bild zu Rauchern. Aber steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Und nicht umsonst besteht in der Nähe von Schulen ein Verbot von Raucherwerbung. Ich prangere lediglich die Nachlässigkeit des verantwortlichen Redakteurs an, der dieses Bild in den Artikel gesetzt hat. 

Und es wird bestimmt schon Gründe haben, warum in der PCGH keine Werbung für Alkohol etc. gemacht wird - die junge Zielgruppe von Lesern wäre aber bestimmt hochattraktiv für die Alkoholproduzenten.


----------



## rolli (10. September 2011)

Der Artikel über "Topklang am PC" war sehr interessant zu lesen.

Nur frage ich mich, was es mit dem "Best of"- Album von Metallica auf sich hat.
Es wird in keiner Diskografie der Band (auch nicht auf der Homepage von Metallica) erwähnt.
Sucht man über Google danach, findet man diverse Links auf Torrents und "Tauschbörsen".
Man findet nichts bei Amazon, eBay, Musicload oder anderen legalen Angeboten.
Sehr verdächtig...

Gibt es dieses "Album" überhaupt offiziell?


Und wer ist "dr", der Autor des Artikels? Im Impressum wird er nicht genannt. Oder handelt es sich um "dar" (Daniel Andre-Reinelt)?
Einheitliche Kürzel unter den Artikeln und im Impressum wären durchaus hilfreich...

Danke im Voraus für Antworten, Tipps und Ratschläge.


----------



## plusminus (11. September 2011)

Im Artikel Grafikartenvergleich(test) und nicht nur da stimmen wiedermal Preise und 
Bezeichnungen nicht! Wird die Arbeit von vötter nicht korrekturgelesen? Auch wenn ich mir die Zeitschrift mit 3 Freunden teile wurden 5,30- eur also 100% des preises geleistet nur bekommt man leider nicht die einem zustehenden 100% Leistung dafür.


----------



## PowerWaffel (11. September 2011)

DANKE für den Test vom Aquaero 5 und das BF3 so viel mehr zu bieten hat als CODMW3 hätte ich auch nicht gedacht!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. September 2011)

plusminus schrieb:


> Im Artikel Grafikartenvergleich(test) und nicht nur da stimmen wiedermal Preise und
> Bezeichnungen nicht!


 
Die Preise decken sich niemals 100 Prozent mit der aktuellen Internet-Realität, weil sie fast minütlich schwanken. Aber was meinst du mit den Bezeichnungen?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. September 2011)

plusminus schrieb:


> Im Artikel Grafikartenvergleich(test) und nicht nur da stimmen wiedermal Preise…


 Bitte dazu sowohl folgenden Link als auch die Tatsache beachten, dass die Preisangaben aufgrund der Zeit die es zum Drucken, Ausliefern usw. braucht, *mindestens* acht Tage alt sind, bevor jemand au0erhalb der Redaktion das Heft in der Hand hält.

So ermittelt PCGH die Preisangaben für Heft und Online - preisvergleich


----------



## plusminus (11. September 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Bitte dazu sowohl folgenden Link als auch die Tatsache beachten, dass die Preisangaben aufgrund der Zeit die es zum Drucken, Ausliefern usw. braucht, *mindestens* acht Tage alt sind, bevor jemand au0erhalb der Redaktion das Heft in der Hand hält.
> 
> So ermittelt PCGH die Preisangaben für Heft und Online - preisvergleich


 

Dann erklär mir mal bitte warum zb. der Phenom 2 X6 1100T in Ausgabe 07 und 08 im Leistungsindex 200,-Eur kostet ? und in Ausgabe 09 190,-Eur? obwohl er 2 Wochen vor Erscheinen von 07 schon weit unter 200,-eur lag nämlich rund 160,-eur! Und das bei mehreren Onlinshops. Das sind 3 MONATE ! Und das ist nicht nur mir alleine aufgefallen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. September 2011)

In Ausgabe 09 stehen im LI bei mir 170 EUR 
Aber danke für die sonstigen Hinweise bezüglich des Prozessor-Leistungsindexes - ich gebe das mal an die zuständigen Redakteure weiter.

Aber wo sind denn die Fehler, deren Korrektur du bei den Grafikkarten so vehement einfordertest („Wird die Arbeit von vötter nicht korrekturgelesen?”) oder meinstet du, ob Raffael Vötter nicht mehr das ganze Heft gegenliest?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Das nervt mich ehrlich gesagt ein bißchen. Ich hätte gerne allgemein noch etwas mehr Farbe, das mit der wärme habe ich inzwischen hinbekommen und es schaut auch sehr sehr gut aus.



Das hat aber nichts mit der Ansteuerung zu tun. Auch ein 6 Bit Panel, wie beim 2412M, kann einen knalligen Farbumfang bieten, das ist eine Frage der Paneleigenschaften und vor allem des Backlights. Im untern IPS Bereich geht der Trend aber allgemein weg von erweiterten Farbräumen und knalligen Farben (zum Glück!), weil die meisten Leute IPS kaufen, wenn sie eine natürlich Farbwiedergabe wollen - und beides in einem Monitor zu vereinen, erfordert eine sehr gute Ansteuerung und idealerweise ein 10 Bit Panel, wenn es ohne Banding ablaufen soll. (Der Dell 2410 z.B. musste heftige Kritik deswegen einstecken - deswegen habe ich jetzt auch einen HP ZR24w. Konventionelles Backlight, aber kein abgespecktes Panel. Leider von PCGH nur mal in der Testtabelle erwähnt, aber nie mit Text versehen, dabei ist er einer der günstigsten x1200 S-IPS am Markt)
Letzteres ist nämlich der einzige (imho aber entscheidende - wurde iirc im Test auch nicht erwähnt) Nachteil einer niedrig bittigen Ansteuerung. Über welchen Bereich sich die beschränkte Farbanzahl verteilt, ist dagegen eine andere Sache.



> Was mich allerdings am meisten stört ist, dass in spielen wo es dunkel bzw. schattig ist, man weniger erkennt als auf meinem alten Monitore.
> Gerade bei Assassin's Creed Brotherhood fällt dies ziemlich doll auf.


 
Das könnte durchaus an der Ansteuerung liegen. Fast alle Monitore verschlucken die Unterschiede zwischen extrem hellen und/oder extrem dunklen Abstufungen (erst recht, wenn man die Farbeinstellungen oder den Kontrast nachregelt!). Wenn von vorneherein nur ein Viertel der Abstufungen zur Verfügung steht...




rolli schrieb:


> Und wer ist "dr", der Autor des Artikels? Im Impressum wird er nicht genannt. Oder handelt es sich um "dar" (Daniel Andre-Reinelt)?



Habe die Kürzel gerade nicht im Kopf, aber vom Stil des Artikels her würde ich darauf wetten, dass es der gleiche freie Mitarbeiter war, der auch hinter den letzten Artikeln steckte und der, iirc, als "nfsgame" hier im Forum auch direkt erreichbar ist.


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2011)

rolli schrieb:


> Der Artikel über "Topklang am PC" war sehr interessant zu lesen.
> 
> Nur frage ich mich, was es mit dem "Best of"- Album von Metallica auf sich hat.
> Es wird in keiner Diskografie der Band (auch nicht auf der Homepage von Metallica) erwähnt.
> ...


 
*meld* 

"Best of" war wohl ein wenig schwammig ausgedrückt. Unter Kennern ist dieses Album als "Best of" bekannt .


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. September 2011)

Das best-abgemischte vielleicht (Puppetz davor war ja auch grausam...), aber unter Best of würde ich eigentlich verstehen, dass es die bisher besten Lieder beinhaltet. Auf „Metallica” dagegen ist alles neu.

Das wirkliche Best-of (mbMn) ist das hier: Live Shit: Binge and Purge (UK Import): Metallica: Amazon.de: Musik

Danach haben die alten Herren rapide abgebaut.


----------



## rolli (12. September 2011)

@nfsgame

Danke sehr, die Verwirrung ist voll gelungen. 
Schließlich war im Artikel von 2008 die Rede, während dieses Album bereits 1991 erhältlich war.

Wurde es später nochmal neu veröffentlicht?

Und wenn es nur unter Kennern so bekannt ist, bitte ich so etwas im Artikel auch für Nichtkenner verständlich darzustellen. Wir wollen auch was lernen, deswegen lesen wir ja eure Zeitschrift. 

Tipps für hochwertige Aufnahmen sind bei mir immer gern gesehen. Ich hasse zu starke Dynamikkompression.


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2011)

Gerade eine CD von Metallica als positives Beispiel heraus zu stellen erscheint schon etwas absurd wo doch "Death Magnetic" eines der, wenn nicht gerade DAS, bekannteste Opfer des Loudness War's ist.


----------



## nfsgame (14. September 2011)

Jetzt musst du mir aber den Zusammenhang zwischen den beiden Alben erklären...


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2011)

Äh, ein und die selbe Band?
Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen Metallica an sich wäre ein gutes Beispiel für vernünftig produzierte Musik, aber bei denen schwankt die Qualität nur noch deutlich stärker als beim Durchschnitt(= durchgängig bescheiden).


----------



## nfsgame (14. September 2011)

Ja, schon. Aber wo habe ich denn erwähnt, dass alle Alben der Band die selbe (in deinen Augen gute) Qualität aufweisen ?


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2011)

Hast du ja nicht, aber du siehst ja wohl ein dass, gerade weil ja auch noch ein so nicht bei Amazon zu findender Name genannt wird, der Leser leicht bei der falschen CD landen könnte.
Deswegen schreibe ich ja auch:


> Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen...


und nicht


> Du behauptest...



Ist halt ähnlich wie bei dem "Durchflussmesser" in Kluttens Artikel. Inhaltlich nicht wirklich falsch aber sehr leicht zu missverstehen.


----------



## Placebo (20. September 2011)

Ok, nachdem ich hier auf die Schnelle hier nichts gesehen habe: Beim Preis des Core i7 970 scheint euch im Einkaufsführer ein Fehler unterlaufen zu sein - der sollte leider mindestens 200€ höher liegen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2011)

Frage @Raff:
Mit welcher Extrakarte hast du den drei-Monitor Test gemacht? Drei an die 500er geht ja auch mit SoftTH nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. September 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Frage @Raff:
> Mit welcher Extrakarte hast du den drei-Monitor Test gemacht? Drei an die 500er geht ja auch mit SoftTH nicht.


 
Ahoi,

daneben steckte eine GTX 460 (genauer: eine Gigabyte GTX 460/1G OC). Auswahlkriterien: PCIe 2.0, ist verbreitet und war gerade griffbereit. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Taitan (22. September 2011)

Taitan schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich werden sie nicht von einem Bild zu Rauchern. Aber steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Und nicht umsonst besteht in der Nähe von Schulen ein Verbot von Raucherwerbung. Ich prangere lediglich die Nachlässigkeit des verantwortlichen Redakteurs an, der dieses Bild in den Artikel gesetzt hat.
> 
> Und es wird bestimmt schon Gründe haben, warum in der PCGH keine Werbung für Alkohol etc. gemacht wird - die junge Zielgruppe von Lesern wäre aber bestimmt hochattraktiv für die Alkoholproduzenten.



Schade, keine Reaktion von der Redaktion.


----------



## cuthbert (22. September 2011)

Taitan schrieb:


> Schade, keine Reaktion von der Redaktion.


 Also mal ehrlich, da hat einer von drei Menschen auf einem der was weiß ich wie vielen Bilder im gesamtem Magazin ne Fluppe im Mund. Wie viele Raucher sieht man, wenn man einmal in der Stadt unterwegs ist? Oder wie viele Fenster gehen im Stau runter und man sieht da kleine Wölkchen emporschweben? Soll man dann jedes mal, wenn ein Raucher vorbeikommt, den Kindern die Augen zu halten, oder besser noch die Zigarette eines jeden Rauchers aus dem Mund ziehen und sie austreten?

Natürlich können Drogen wie Zigaretten oder Alkohol negative Auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit haben (bei übermäßigen Konsum sogar definitiv!), gleiches gilt aber übrigens auch für Süßigkeiten und damit wird man in den Medien durch Werbung noch wesentlich mehr überschwemmt (sogar in direkter Reichweite der Kinder, in der Schulcafeteria). Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass Süßigkeiten genauso schlimm sind, bzw. genauso schnell genauso schlimme Folgen haben können, aber das alles gehört nun mal zu unserer Gesellschaft. Das zu verneinen macht einfach keinen Sinn. Und Kinder/Jugendliche sind doch nicht blöd. Die sehen auch so, dass es das gibt. 

Wenn man Kinder schützen will, hilft nur Aufklärung aber nicht Verleugnung. Außerdem weiß doch jeder noch aus der eigenen Jugend, dass Verbote eine magische Anziehungskraft haben, vor allem in der Pubertät. Je mehr man ein Thema verschweigt, desto eher ist es interessant...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. September 2011)

Taitan schrieb:


> Schade, keine Reaktion von der Redaktion.


 Keine Angst, wir lesen hier schon mit und nehmen Kritik ernst. Ich war lediglich der Ansicht, dass ich nichts sagen hätte können, was dich zufrieden stellt. Wie im Artikel beschrieben, ist es sehr schwierig, gutes und vor allem authentisches Material zu mehrere Jahre alten Ergebnissen zu finden. Daher habe ich mich dazu entschieden, dieses Bild zu verwenden, da es kein ähnliches Bild ohne Zigarette gab, zumal es sich um ein kleines Detail handelt. Da ich selbst überzeugter Nichtraucher bin, lag es mir fern, auf diese Weise jemanden zum Rauchen zu verleiten. (Davon abgesehen: Vorbilder können in meinen Augen immer nur Vorbilder in einem bestimmten Bereich sein. Wenn ein Musiker z. B. aufgrund seiner Fähigkeiten am Instrument ein Vorbild ist, kann er dennoch z. B. im Umgang mit Suchtmitteln keineswegs als gutes Vorbild taugen.)


----------



## heNNeBorG (23. September 2011)

Hallo,
in der Ausgabe 10/2011 wurden ja einige Grafikkarten getestet. In der Kauf-Übersicht Grafikkarten am Ende der Zeitschrift ist angeblich eine Point of View
Supercharged GTX570 mit 2,5 GB in der Ausgabe getestet worden (Steht in der Liste mit NEU). Es ist zwar ein Bereicht Über Grafikkarten mit mehr Speicher im Heft vorhanden aber keine Rede von einer POV mit 2,5 GB. Ich habe im I-Net eine POV TGT GTX570 Beast gefunden (TGT-570-A1-2-BST). Soll das diese sein ? Auf welcher Seite im Heft beschreibt/erwähnt Ihr die Karte ?

Grüße


----------



## kleinerSchuh (23. September 2011)

Hallo heNNeBorg, schau mal auf Seite 48.

1. Meine  POV Frage kommt auch gleich nach editiert...

{Missverstehens killer
Legende  verdeutlicht zu 90% das gefühlte, Situationsbedingte Aussehen des Schreibers,
wäre er ein Smiley}

Grafikkarten
A) - POV GTX 560 Ti BEAST
B) - Sparkle Calibre X560 Ti DF

A hat im vergleich zu B
(wenn auch alles nur minimal ist, es summiert sich)

einen höheren Preis,
ein längeres PCB (gegebenenfalls Einbau-Sau),
weniger Leistung S.38 / weniger Werks OC,
trotz "Windfurz" höhere Temps,
zirpt Vs. unauffälligem Spulenfiepen ab 4stelligen Fps,
höhere Leistungsaufnahme 2D / Blu, 3D erst recht ((siehe Text & S.134)),
nach Registrierung von B eine kürzere Garantie & dennoch

eine bessere Note??

Um mein Vertrauen zu brechen, bedarf es schon mehr!!!


2. Brauche eine neue Graka 
2.1. Hab ich was auf Raff`s Pinnwand gekrizelt 

3.0 Wie weit kann man eine GTX 580 Leistungsaufnahme Mäßig herabstufen?
(Ihr hattet da bestimmt schon einiges vergleich 570 GTX bzw. AMD Kontrahenten)
3.1 Der breitere Bus & die Shaderanzahl, Ram etc. lassen die Karte immer noch
besser aussehen als 560 Ti / wie sehr (gering o. doch stärker, als der Vergleich A/B,
wenn die Karte am absoluten Undervolting  & Taktsenkungs Potenzial ist)?

4.0 Gibts im Forum eine Stelle an der Ihr alle Grafikkarten / sonstige Hardware
aufgelistet habt, in der z.B eine Tabelle aufzeigt:
Welcher Hersteller, welches Modell, welche Verbesserungen mit sich bringt im gegensatz zu Standard Versionen.
Z.B. C) hat mehr Sannungswandler, usw.? Spart viel Recherche Zeit  "UeberService"
4.1. Wenn nicht könntet Ihr das machen? 

THX F OPS

Through Hell Xtreme
Forum
Of PCGH Shines


----------



## Cuddleman (26. September 2011)

Ich hab schon zur genüge das Heft 10/2011 gelesen, aber ich denke es sollte vielleicht das Heft 11/2011 gemeint sein.


----------



## Freakless08 (26. September 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Ich hab schon zur genüge das Heft 10/2011 gelesen, aber ich denke es sollte vielleicht das Heft 11/2011 gemeint sein.


Ka was für ein Heft du gelesen hast, aber das ist wirklich Heft 10/2011.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. September 2011)

Nein, die 11 kommt am 05. Oktober. Bis dahin ist die 10 das aktuelle Heft.


----------



## Cuddleman (26. September 2011)

Danke, für die schnelle Aufklärung. 

Ich fand es nur etwas komisch, derweil es ja schon seit dem 07.09.2011 drausen ist und die Werbung/Ankündigung zum 26.09.2011 schon veraltet ist, so das ich annahm, das dort die aktuelle Werbung zum Heft 11/2011 stehen sollte!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. September 2011)

Du hast Recht – aber trotz Print-Geschäft machen wir keine Paper-Launches.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (26. September 2011)

0k ich formuliere mal eine der Fragen um.
Kann man eine 580GTX dermassen undervolten, sodass die Leistungsaufnahme, die einer 560Ti (0C) / 570 entspricht?
- Da 560 Ti übertaktet in 570`er gefilde vordringen...

Ich weiß das wirklich nicht! & kann mir da keinen Reim drauf machen - ok ich versuchs lieber nicht sagen wir mal so
Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. September 2011)

Du meinst, wir sollten die Ausgabe 11/2011 bewerben? Nein, dafür ist es noch ein paar Tage zu früh.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Kann man eine 580GTX dermassen undervolten, sodass die Leistungsaufnahme, die einer 560Ti (0C) / 570 entspricht?
> - Da 560 Ti übertaktet in 570`er gefilde vordringen...


 
Das bezweifel ich, denn die Karte wird schnell instabil, wenn du die Spannung zu weit absenkst. Außerdem hast du dann immer noch 500MB RAM mehr drauf, der auch mit Energie versorgt werden muss.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (27. September 2011)

Danke quantenslipstream.
Zu Satz 2: Habe mir gedacht das dieser Leistung benötigt - möchte nicht gegen Erfahrungswerte sprechen lediglich mal `nen Gedanken in den Thread schmeissen...
{Inspiriert durch PCGH_Raff`s gute Arbeit / u.a. Artikel in der 10`11.}

Die Karten Takten normaler weise im 2D Modus etc. ( nicht das dies bei meiner noch ginge - obwohl diese erst recht genügsam im Verbrauch sein sollte ) herunter.
Daher ging ich davon aus, das ein undervolting mit underclocking in stärkerem ausmaß (gab doch früher beim Riva Tuner, schade dass dieses lange schon nicht mehr unterstützt wird,
auch low power 3D...) zu diesem guten Ziel führen könnte. Technische Unbeschnittenheit, uc + uv damit einhergehend weniger fps, aber weniger Leistungsaufnahme / abwärme. Dazu gabs auch schon was von PCGH.

Nehmen wir mal S.134 Tabelle Verbrauchsangaben 2D/Blu-Ray/Dual-Monitoring. Gegen Verbrauch 3D/VGA Tool. Die MHz zahlen sind ja teilweise herstellerbedingt unterschiedlich & auch der Verbrauch.
Die Lücke die dazwischen klafft, sagen wir mal binnen 100 Watt bis 230 Watt- d.H. die Karte kann in diesen Verbräuchen zuverlässig arbeiten, aber nicht in der goldenen Mitte?
Schreibe mal sachte das ist, wenn durch Treiber gesperrt sein sollte- "denn die Karte wird schnell instabil", schade.

(Es gibt auch eine Nvidia Karte mit 4GB Ram bezüglich der 500Mb mehr / bzw. allgemein, dieser ist schliesslich auch herabzusenken.)
The Way Its Meant To Be Used.
Don`t play with our hardware like You want. You just bought a licence to use it with the software we are providing. No power tools alowed.  So & schlimmer kommts mir vor. Kein hass, lediglich Kritik. Nvidia


----------



## black_porkfire (1. Oktober 2011)

Auf Seite 30 empfehlt ihr für MW2 einen Athlon X4 645 für 80€. Wäre ein Phenom X4 955 nicht sinnvoller, er kostet ja auch nur ~90€?


----------



## melgoth (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo PCGH Redaktion!

In der Heft beilage zu 10/2011 habt ihr ein Video "Multi-Monitor-Manie mit 2x30 Zoll", zu dem ich eine Frage hätte. Zuerst muss ich mal sagen, dass die Auflösung zwar interessant klingt, aber die Umsetzung mit den Rahmen-Balken in der Mitte, welcher Informationen wegnimmt, für mich untragbar wäre. Ich arbeite teilweise mit 2 Monitoren, welche natürlich auch einen Rahmen-Balken in der Mitte haben, aber dem Desktop werden zumindest keine Informationen weggenommen, spielen würde ich trotzdem nicht so!
Was mich aber jetzt viel mehr interessiert: 
WELCHE MONITORE habt ihr da mit 2500x1600 verwendet??​ Im Video konnte ich Dell ausmachen, aber leider keine Modell-Bezeichnung!
Konntet ihr Schlieren oder Ghost-Effekte erkennen? Im Video war das nicht so ersichtlich!

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich?
Suche:
Aufösung:2500 x 1600
möglichst gute Spieletauglichkeit also niedrige Reaktionszeit etc.
HDCP muss auch dabei sein (HDMI wenn möglich)​lg
melgoth


----------



## LG022 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte gerade das PCGH VGA-Tool ausprobieren, leider finde ich es aber nirgens auf der Heft-DVD... bin ich einfach nur blind, und wenn ja, wo liegt es?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Oktober 2011)

Siehe hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/104697-das-pcgh-vga-tool-der-offizielle-support-thread.html


----------



## LG022 (6. Oktober 2011)

Was soll mir der verlinkte Thread sagen? Dort sehe ich das PCGH-Tool nicht zum download.
Im 10/2011er Heft steht definitiv, dass das VGA Tool auf der beiliegenden DVD vorhanden ist! Also wo ist es? Bei der Probelektuere im Kiosk hat man nunmal leider kein DVD Laufwerk dabei und ist darauf angewiesen, was im Heft angepriessen wird. Ich habe definitiv nicht vor, die September-Ausgabe zu kaufen, weil die von Ihnen gemachten Angaben nicht stimmen.  Das mindeste waere ja wirklich, wenn man es hier unter einem Bonuscode des Heftes downloaden koennte.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Bitte schreiben Sie mir eine E-Mail an cs(AT)pcgameshardware.de.


----------



## Tommy_H (14. Oktober 2011)

Weiss nicht ob das jetzt hier der richtige Ort ist, etwas über das beiliegende CoH Spiel zu fragen. Aber ich versuch's einfach mal:

Hab's installiert und Konto bei Relic eingerichtet, soweit alles gut. Im Hauptbildschirm des Spiels sind aber verschiedene Kampagnen und Operationen (noch) nicht freigeschaltet. Man muss für die auch noch einen Produkt-Key eingeben. Funkitionert der beiliegende Key auch für diese Kampagnen? Oder muss man die benötigten Add-ons separat kaufen?

Ich will nicht riskieren, dass falls der Key z.B. bei Market Garden nicht funktioniert, mir Relic gleich den ganzen Account sperrt und dann gar nix mehr geht... darum die Frage.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## FatzZz (15. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Marktübersicht führt ihr den i7 970 für 260Euro. Für den Kurs hätt ich gern einen. Da macht man sich Hoffnungen um dann zu sehen, dass der Gutste gut das Doppelte kostet.


----------

